# replacing blown engine



## bigdee4444 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey guys i posted this in the craftsman section but was hoping someone had any help for me here. Im trying to get a replacement engine for my dads craftsman 6.5 Briggs 24" snoblower.its a 2005 model # 536.881651. The engine model # is 12e114 0268 E1. Im looking to replace it with the predator 6.5hp from harbor freight.There are 3 models they offer any idea which one. Any idea if this is a direct fit and how does it perform. I cant find the briggs engine specifications anywhere shaft size etc. Thanks any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Predator 6.5 should be an easy Swap. Here's a 25% Off Coupon, $89 plus tax
http://www.dealsoff.com/images/habor-freight-0414.jpg GL


----------



## Saewoody (Nov 7, 2013)

All the 6.5 engines are the same as far as I can tell. Harbor Freight seems to have multiple item numbers for many of their items that they sell. I think if you just go to the store and pick up whatever is in stock you will be just fine. If I recall correctly, some of their engine descriptions say they are not for sale in CA. I suppose those engines don't meet the CARB requirements. 

When I swapped my blown engine for a Predator I had to move the mounting bolts forward to a different set of holes. But the Ariens frame allowed for that with no problems. 

Good luck.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have no direct experience w/ that Briggs engine but I can give you some feedback on the three variants of the Predators:

1) 69727 - it's for the California market(unless you live in Californina, you don't want this one)
2) 69730 - this is the one that's available at your local stores as well as online, available everywhere except for CA
3) 60363 - currently listed as "in-store only" - this is the "Hemi head" Predator with larger valves and better breathing that supposedly produces more HP than the non-Hemi head Predator, not for sale in CA either. This is the one I have on #4 in my signature. The Harbor Freight staff I spoke with mentioned that this may have been a limited-time offering and they may not be getting any more in.


----------



## bigdee4444 (Feb 10, 2014)

thanks everyone i ordered the 69730. Total with tax and shipping after coupon 
$104 cant beat that. Hope its an easy swap and it runs good


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

I hope this is a direct bolt for you. Here is a link to a guy doing a swap on a MTD. Your craftsman is probably an MTD build. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

*Is this your engine? Piece of cake installation*

If this is your engine it will be a piece of cake. I would sugest using a good quaility synthetic oil such as Amsoil or Mobile 1 to help the new engine last a long time. Even if the pulley's from the old engine do not fit they are cheap and easy to install on the Predator 212cc engine. I would suggest 3 inch diameter 3/4 inch bore steel pulleys which can be found in many places such as Pheonix manufacturing or Grainger supply or Tractor supply company


----------



## mtd1024 (Feb 2, 2014)

db130 said:


> 3) 60363 - currently listed as "in-store only" - this is the "Hemi head" Predator with larger valves and better breathing that supposedly produces more HP than the non-Hemi head Predator, not for sale in CA either. This is the one I have on #4 in my signature. The Harbor Freight staff I spoke with mentioned that this may have been a limited-time offering and they may not be getting any more in.


Are you positive on this hemi thing?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Which part, the part about the Hemi Predators making more power or the part that they may have been a temporary item?

The go-kart community seeks out the Hemi ones specifically. Read up on them here


----------



## mtd1024 (Feb 2, 2014)

db130 said:


> Which part, the part about the Hemi Predators making more power or the part that they may have been a temporary item?
> 
> The go-kart community seeks out the Hemi ones specifically. Read up on them here


Will that item number guarantee me a hemi predator engine?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes, 60363=Hemi.

However, there's no way to buy it online through Harbor Freight, you can only buy one at a local store(looks like they've now pulled 60363 from their website).

The valve cover on the Hemi looks like this


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

mtd1024 said:


> Will that item number guarantee me a hemi predator engine?



That is true. Over on Oldminibikes.com the Hemi head Predator 212cc (60363 model) is the darling of the carting world if you can find one since they already have slightly larger valves than the plain Predator 212cc and some there buy all the hop up parts like the billet connecting rod and billet flywheel and Chrome Moley push rods and billet valve rockers and 18lbs or higher valve springs and bump the compression with a shaved head and a low restriction exhaust and they will put out an easy 14hp and near 8000rpms after removing the govenor out of just 212cc's. The Harbor freight Predator 212cc engine has a slightly longer stroke and makes more torque off the bottom end than do the Honda 196cc and many Real Honda's have been beaten in a race with a hopped up Predator 212cc.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

H.F. had the hemis in stock, so I grabbed a couple. I have a customer who wanted me to Repower a 10000 series. Can't wait to Try It Out!


----------



## chrisexv6 (Feb 4, 2014)

What HP does the "hemi" go up to? Is it just the 6.5?

My Ariens has a "9HP" Tecumseh....dont think the 6.5 would be a good replacement, the 11 might be though, just not sure it comes in Hemi form. (aside from the working around that would need to be done since the output shaft is higher off the base plate than the Tec engine)


----------

